# Report Card Days--Wisconsin Dells



## rudymcbill (Jun 2, 2008)

Mount Olympus Water park is offering free admission to the waterpark (only) for an A or B on students report cards June 16, 17 and 18.  They can upgrade for a full park pass, including the go karts and roller coasters for $15.


----------



## Willowbrook (Jun 4, 2008)

Not sure if you need the coupon below for report card deal. Last year the kids did report card day at Noah's Ark with no coupon. Not sure if when/if they are having it this year. Didn't see it on their list of promotions.

Also both Mt Olympus and Noah's Ark have Dads free on Father's day coupon with a paid admission.
http://www.mtolympuspark.com/fathers_day.htm

http://www.noahsarkwaterpark.com/index_main.htm


----------

